# enduring



## fushinikens (Oct 13, 2002)

Hi. My name is Rich. I am new to this site and first of all I wanted to say what a wonderful thing it is to be able to know your not alone in battling with IBS. I'm 23 and I've been a IBS sufferer for five years but I've only recently been diagnosed by a physitian. For years I've had doctors telling me I didn't have IBS and that if I wanted to get get rid of my symptoms of gas and intestinal spasms I should stop eating stuff like legumes. I even visted a hypnotherepist and all she could do for me was tell me I should see a doctor.So after being discoraged a number of times of getting any kind of help at all I visted a different doctor again and was diagnosed with IBS. I have to say it feels good to finally know what is wrong with me after being misled for so many years. But I still haven't gotten any such relief and all my doctor could tell me to do is to take fiber which I've already been doing for the past two weeks and haven't had any results. So I just thought I'd put my thing out there to see if anyone might have any insight or comments to what I have to say.


----------

